# H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 46 Cigar Review - Good, not 8.8



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Fine smoke, not particularly deep in character. Well made - have smoked the better part of two boxes over 24 months. A nice easy smoke but not espe...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 46 Cigar Review - Good, not 8.8


----------

